# MacGyver is so handsome



## AnimalLady (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## ascott (Oct 9, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> View attachment 151760



And confident...beautiful.


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 10, 2015)

.....yes he is!


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 10, 2015)

He got my vote for this year's most beautiful "people" of People magazine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 25, 2015)

Tidgy swooned when she saw him.


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 25, 2015)

Adam,
He's available, you tell Tidgy he's well mannered and lovable


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 25, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> Adam,
> He's available, you tell Tidgy he's well mannered and lovable


I'm sure he is.
But Tidgy's dating Gillian's Oli at this time, the naughty little flirt that she is.


----------



## jaizei (Nov 25, 2015)

He's no Richard Dean Anderson but I guess he's not too bad.


----------



## W Shaw (Nov 25, 2015)

He is! I can totally see the resemblance to Richard Dean Anderson ;-)


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 25, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sure he is.
> But Tidgy's dating Gillian's Oli at this time, the naughty little flirt that she is.


OHHH BURN! LOL! That OLI is a handsome tort, so it is completely understandable! Mac wont be too hurt


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 25, 2015)

jaizei said:


> He's no Richard Dean Anderson but I guess he's not too bad.


Ok so I had to google that guy....he's pretty darn hot


----------

